# Clutch Safety Switch & Cruise Control



## Hardyjeff (Jun 2, 2016)

We have had our Mini for 2 years and love it. Only 1 issue, my wife couldn't push the clutch pedal in far enough to start...almost but not quite. So I wired a switch linking the violet/yellow and blue/black wires on the Clutch Starter Safety Switch. Works great for her, but now the cruise control won't engage. I replaced the CSSS with a new one hoping that would fix it. NOT.
Any suggestions? Jeff


----------

